# Where I can find Rhinestone Transfers Like Picture here



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Where can I find rhinestone transfers like this


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Do you want the actual transfers that are ready to heatpress or are you looking for rhinestone design downloads or pre cut templates to make your own transfers?


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Want the transfers


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You might check with Rhinestone World. It seems like I have seen some of those designs on his website. ProWorld may be another place to check. I know they have a lot of rhinestone transfers for sale. Good luck in your search!!


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have looked on Pro World and they don't have them I will check rhinestone world


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

hollywood1 said:


> Where can I find rhinestone transfers like this


Rhinestone Wholesaler and Importer has most of them.

Kevin


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

katruax said:


> Rhinestone Wholesaler and Importer has most of them.
> 
> Kevin


www.skhouston.com
www.blingoverbling.com


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok guys, what gives with these REALLY cheap prices?? No one is in business not to make a profit so either the stones are inferior either in sparkle or adhesive???? Has anyone purchased these transfers?? Review please?

AND having someone produce so cheaply it is killing the Rhinestone business!! How are we supposed to justify charging what we NEED to charge to survive and still compete?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of those places are usually imports from China. That is how they are able to do it so cheap.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try myrhinestonetransfers.com


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

They sell rhinestones too....if you take a close look at the images they have displayed for their loose rhinestones you can tell that they are cheap looking rhinestones. If they are using cheap rhinestones and running them on a automated machine for production then I suppose they can price them that way. I have never purchased from them but I have had customers email me images of their designs for a price quote. Of course my price is higher but I still usually get the job. I guess this tells me a little about the quality of their product.


----------



## freshpopcorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow, those are some cheap arse rhinestones. Non machine cut and I bet the glue on back is just as bad.
You get what you pay for...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

freshpopcorn said:


> Wow, those are some cheap arse rhinestones. Non machine cut and I bet the glue on back is just as bad.
> You get what you pay for...


Yes they carry all Chinese stones... So really at $40 a bag that is not "cheap" for Chinese stones...

For example my supplier for Chinese stones is $14.00 per 500 gross for colors... $8.00 per 500 gross for Crystal... 

But yes you do get what you pay for...


Kevin


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

freshpopcorn said:


> Wow, those are some cheap arse rhinestones. Non machine cut and I bet the glue on back is just as bad.
> You get what you pay for...


 I agree/ Too cheap. How do they make profit...


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Ok guys, what gives with these REALLY cheap prices?? No one is in business not to make a profit so either the stones are inferior either in sparkle or adhesive???? Has anyone purchased these transfers?? Review please?
> 
> AND having someone produce so cheaply it is killing the Rhinestone business!! How are we supposed to justify charging what we NEED to charge to survive and still compete?


 
Dora, I couldn't agree more! But remember, cheap comes at a price, and that price may be losing the potential for repeat business! The quality is definitely inferior. Hard to compete with overseas pricing, but what my customers get from me is personalized service, quality workmanship and materials, no minimums, etc, etc. My customers always return for more and quite frankly, I'd rather work with the customers who can respect and appreciate quality.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

You are right Patrice,
The Rhinestone business is a very competitive one. I make Rhinestone designs and fonts and can spend HOURS making sure that the spacing is correct, cuttable and be pleasing to the eye. I am not the cheapest but my work means quality. I have stopped looking at what others are charging as I have to pay myself for my time. I haven't mastered skills just for it to be devalued by others. For all those starting out, do NOT be tempted to go "cheap" when buying or selling. It will only be a short term gain as you will wear yourself out for little recompense,


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope the newbies out there listen to your advice Dora. There will always be someone looking for the cheap buck, but if most of us stick together, we can maintain a level of quality in this business that we can all be proud of!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

abbytan.....I received an email that you responded to this thread on 9/2 at 3:26am, but for some reason I don't see the posting. If it was a question for me or anyone, I would be glad to respond if you want to repost... I also had a msg that someone responded to another thread and I cant see that one either...they were both posted in the early morning hours, maybe there was a glitch in the system at that time....


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Greetings,

You will find that most, non-USA made transfers are poor quality. Low quality means lower cost to the supplier therefor low cost to you. As some mentioned, you get what you pay for. $4.00 for a transfer with a couple 1000 stones in all sorts of colors is a red flag. Dont forget shipping from china too... if you do express it is very expensive, if you do low cost it can take weeks before you get it. And lets not forget the handling of the package during shipping. if the stones are not put on good transfer tape... then you will get lots with misplaced or shifted and even missing stones and may not realize it until you press the garment, so not only did you spend $4.00 on a bad template... but you paid for shipping for it and you pressed it on a shirt wasting it... so you may have just lost $10 on that one template.

Last thing to keep in mind, those cheap prices are probably based on a minimum of 50 per design. So thats $200 plus shipping for 50 templates on 1 single design.

Better off doing them yourself or work with someone here in the US.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well said Dora and all. I would rather keep someone in our community working than in China. I'm just sayin.

Better off doing them yourself or work with someone here in the US.


----------

